# Show me your



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Post ur pics of ur arro's.Thanks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bet you never seen a silver without drop eye


















damn.... i was leet.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wow,hes huge.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

3 blacks
2 silvers


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

These Arowana`s look stunning!!!









I wish I had a tank big enough for two. 
Well, maybe in the near future!

Keep on posting these fine fish!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great pics Peacock & Hareball


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

View attachment 52569


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good that's a nice fish


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good looking fish peeps


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow those aro,s look great i really love arowana,s damn dont stop posting pics people !!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> View attachment 52569
> 
> [snapback]930892[/snapback]​


Very nice Arow!

Man, why do these fish need these big tanks?!









Keep on posting them!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great aros!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> View attachment 52569
> 
> [snapback]930892[/snapback]​


rbp75, thats an awesome arowana!! Whats their max size?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

One-Eyed Jack:


















Satan:




































Ferrari (this guy was stung by a Stingray recently during a high level water change):


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Ferrari (this guy was stung by a Stingray recently during a high level water change):
> 
> [snapback]936015[/snapback]​


When did that happen? Did he live?

My enormous silver:



















-PK


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Ferrari (this guy was stung by a Stingray recently during a high level water change):
> ...


No, he spazzed out and then was gone within minutes...









We're more careful now when we do water changes. We used to take so much out that the fish were all in very close quarters on the bottom with just enough room to swim. One of the Rays must have been startled and then stung the Black Aro who happend to be an innocent bystander.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

dracofish said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


Most unfortunate.

The problem with rays is that they look so harmless, it's easy to be lulled into complacency and forget what they are and what they can do.

-PK


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

351winsor said:


> Post ur pics of ur arro's.Thanks
> [snapback]928248[/snapback]​


just wondering since you keep them in a pool (right?) what about the aro jumping... have any probs with this?

thanks

very nice fish everyone

i hate that these fish have to be so big but i will get one.... just need to get off my ass and get a job


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have never had problems with arowana jumping from a large pond.

although i have only kept 6 in ponds.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

before:

View attachment 53264


after:

View attachment 53265


extra points if you can spot the hidden fish in pic #2


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

hyphen said:


> before:
> 
> View attachment 53264
> 
> ...


another aro near the back-other side of the other aro?









damn your making me want to get a job so i can afford a big tank now


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

123 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > before:
> ...


WRONG!!!
What do i win if i spotted a pleco?
The pleco is hanging onto some overflow looking thing right above the arrow.
and yes there is another arrow behind him.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

serygo got it. it's actually the center glass brace, but the tank is so heavy that the floor bends and makes it lean a tiny bit forward. so when i fill the tank the front part of the brace touches the water and the pleco latches on.

you get a big...hug?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

123 said:


> 351winsor said:
> 
> 
> > Post ur pics of ur arro's.Thanks
> ...


I don't know what Neal does, but I have screens set on tracks in the rim of the pond that allow that to be removed for feeding, cleaning, and photography. I've seen him hit them a few times, I have no doubt that he'd be fish jerky now if not for the nets.

Picture:









-PK


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> 123 said:
> 
> 
> > 351winsor said:
> ...


Bad ass setup!! can we get some more full shot pics?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my green which i dont have any more.
i am however waiting for a small black.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Not mine but the pic is taken in a Zoo in Rotterdam:


----------

